# All-American Canner Users - Lets here it!!



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

I am curious how many here own and use the All American pressure canners. We just got one before the holidays. We have a #930 I think it is. I've done about 6 canner loads thus far.

I would like to hear from others who have these excellent canners.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I LOVE our two 921's.
We haven't had a single issue with getting the lid even all around or in getting the lid off after the cycle.
BUT...for some weird reason I have a hard time remembering to put the lid on...~lol~...I never forget with my Presto's. (I put the jars in, take tray back into the house, return to porch to find that I forgot to put the lid on...jeez!)


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 921 and it is ok and gets a lot of use. But I honestly prefer my Presto 23 quart over it and use it the most. The Presto weights are much easier to monitor and the canner, even when loaded, isn't as heavy to tote, not to mention easier to open. If I had to buy a new one I'd could get two Presto's for the price of one AA.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have 2 AA's. A 921 and a 930. I wouldn't trade them for any other! Both canners get used year round.

Lillian


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I've got a new one, still in the box. I got tired of just being able to process 5 qts at a time in my old Presto. I will be using the new one next week.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

There's no moving a loaded AA unless there's a guy with rippling muscles nearby.
I have a new Presto 23 and new weights that I haven't used yet.
I plan on canning Black beans this weekend, how in the world am I gonna choose which canner to use...~lol~...


----------



## masawyer (Dec 31, 2010)

What is the difference between the Presto 16 quart and 23 quart besides the amount of liquid that they hold? My girls help me can so I don't want anything to heavy. 

Thanks,

Marsha in WY


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I would guess that you can do a double layer of pints in the 23 quart. Remember though, a gallon of water (four quarts) weighs eight pounds. I would guess that you could count on the larger one adding about fourteen pounds of weight to your load.

I have an AA 941 and a 16qt Presto. I used to love to use the big AA, as I could put up huge amounts in one run. But now there's just the two of us, and the AA is a monster. Very high quality, but extremely heavy nonetheless. The Presto is the right size for me at this point in my life; it's light enough and versatile enough. I don't have any trouble lifting it fully loaded, but I don't much care for muscling it around when it's hot. For such an inexpensive canner, it's very well thought out. While it lacks the heavy guage of metal that the AA has, it's an excellent value. If I had to go out again today and buy another canner, I'd get another Presto. But I don't think it's necessarily *better;* just different, and a great value.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> What is the difference between the Presto 16 quart and 23 quart besides the amount of liquid that they hold? My girls help me can so I don't want anything to heavy.


The difference is the number of jars you can process at one time.

But the best advantage IMO to the 23 qt. over the 16 qt. (other than as Horseyrider said it lets you double stack pints which you can't do in the 16 qt.)) is that the 23 qt. is deep enough that it can also double as a BWB canner for quarts and pints so it saves the cost of a separate BWB canner or the need to have two separate pots going on the stove when canning different foods. 

The 16 qt. isn't deep enough to BWB quarts (only pints) so you would still need a separate BWB canner to BWB quarts.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have 9 AA's..............My name is Anne and I have an addiction..............If I can find another one.. I'll have 10.
PS I USE THEM.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL! Anne, do you have nine burners?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Horsey - I have 10 burners just in the kitchen!!!:grin: I seriously use all of the canners! You could not pry them away from me!


----------



## gator69 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have an AA 930. I use mine year round. I had a Mirro before I got this one 7 years ago. Enjoyed using the AA a whole lot better than the Mirro one. I'm canning beef right now in it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I have 9 AA's.


WOW! and I thought I was an addict with just 4! This gives me an excuse to look for more.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 921. There is no need to move a loaded canner. I put the water in while it is on the stove. This is my first pressure canner. I own a pressure cooker, but hate dealing with the seals.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Judylou...There you go. Can't have too many!!
People don't understand, how I can possibly use them all at one time.
Careful plannning, I make it count. I actually have a smaller Sears brand, my sis gave me.. it's old.... but, I use it for ultra small batches. Glad to have it...But nothing compares to an AA if you are a serious canner. I also have 3 or 4 Presto's. I never pass up a canner, if the price is right!
My Dh, know the routine..... when I start hauling in jars......he goes for the canners and the Vaseline!! LOL!!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I came to AA late in life. I wish I had know about them at the beginning.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Horsey - I have 10 burners just in the kitchen!!!:grin: I seriously use all of the canners! You could not pry them away from me!



I think I'm going to have to make a trip to Texas, just to watch. :thumb:


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

I just bought an AA and have only processed one batch so far. A Presto would have worked just fine for us, but I have a love of fine cookware, so I indulged. The weight of it doesn't bother me, as I have a good back and hand milk a cow twice a day.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Horseyrider....You come to Texas, and I will put you to work!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

judylou said:


> WOW! and I thought I was an addict with just 4! This gives me an excuse to look for more.


Yeah, me too. 

A 925, a 910, and two #7s.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

So are we all just a bunch of enablers?


----------



## SweetwaterClyde (Aug 12, 2009)

steve-in-kville said:


> I am curious how many here own and use the All American pressure canners. We just got one before the holidays. We have a #930 I think it is. I've done about 6 canner loads thus far.
> 
> I would like to hear from others who have these excellent canners.


I have several that I use, a good canner, but waaay overpriced as far as I am concerned. I pick up pressure canners at farm sales and give them to needy homes. Guardian Ware makes a nice one too.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Just for clarification Clyde so folks won't be frantically trying to find them - Guardian Ware made a very nice pressure cooker, not a canner. But Guardian Service Cookware went out of business back in the mid 1950's so only the antique collectibles are available today.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have the 915 AA, and 3 Presto canners in 16-23 quart sizes. I haven't used the AA yet.  I grew up with the Presto canners and now with the weights, it's pretty easy to use them, even for meat.


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

I love my AA canner, for way too many years used Mirro and presto canners worked fine but at the worst times ( busy canning time) I found myself needing a new gasket, sometimes hard to find locally. If I could afford another AA canner I love to have 2.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the AA after years of using a Presto. No more gaskets to worry about!!


----------



## SweetwaterClyde (Aug 12, 2009)

judylou said:


> Just for clarification Clyde so folks won't be frantically trying to find them - Guardian Ware made a very nice pressure cooker, not a canner. But Guardian Service Cookware went out of business back in the mid 1950's so only the antique collectibles are available today.


Pretty darn late on getting back on this. Nope, they made a pressure canner mine holds 8 quart jars. The booklet that came with it is one of the best canning recipe books I have in the library, FYI.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have two AA's, the 921 and the 15 quart model, which is my favorite.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

"I love the AA after years of using a Presto. No more gaskets to worry about!! "

In 1975 I bought my bride of one year a 21Qt Presto canner. After 5-6 year of use I thought it prudent to buy a new gasket to have on hand.
We still have the new replacement gasket in the plastic bag it came in.The original gasket still seals fine even after many years of use.
If we have to wait another 36+ years before we need to replace the gasket I'll be 99 years old. 
At that point there will be 2 old timers scurrying around.......

"HEY MAW ! WHERE"D WE PUT THAT DANGED GASKET ???"...

What ja say Paw ???????...speak up will ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!...speak up, I say !


Charlie


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have 2 prestos and an AA--love them all ----I just need one more--lol


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

Worth the 27 yrs I had to wait to get one!-fireliteca


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I have 2 AAs, a mirro and a presto. I only use the AAs now.
I do not lift a full canner! Put the empty canner on the stove, add jars, pour in water. Remove jars before taking the canner off the stove. Don't injure your back.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

fireliteca said:


> Worth the 27 yrs I had to wait to get one!-fireliteca


Waited 30 years too! I was an idiot. It just seemed like so much money to invest in a canner of all things. If the Presto did the job, why waste the money. Boy was I ever wrong! You can't even compare the two. Just the money I would have saved on gaskets and gauges through those 30 years would have made up for the difference.

Also, they will not only last through your lifetime, but your great-grandchildrens lifetime if taken care of -- with very little cost involved in replacement parts.

One thing to be aware of though if you have weak hands or are wheelchair bound, or handicap, AA's are heavy!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Horsey - I have 10 burners just in the kitchen!!!:grin: I seriously use all of the canners! You could not pry them away from me!



Would you say the the AA (All American? right?) canner is the number one, like the Excalibur Dehydrator (9 tray w timer) is the number one in dehydrators?

I am looking to buy the best,and biggest pressure canner.

Thanks!!


----------

